# Icon ändern



## User Maik (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Ich wollte nun mal das Icon auf den Desktop ändern, aber ich habe keine schreibrechte.
Wie kann ich mir die schreibrechte holen?

Danke Maik


----------



## RedWing (2. Juli 2004)

Was benutzt du für einen Windowmanager?


----------



## User Maik (2. Juli 2004)

Was meinst du mit einen Windowmanager?


----------



## User Maik (2. Juli 2004)

Um ein Icon zu ändern muss man doch dieses Verzeichnis freigeben mit:
chmod 0777 Desktop  
oder?


----------



## RedWing (3. Juli 2004)

Ja wenn du kde benutzt schon....
aber 777 is etwas zu viel..

chmod u+w Destop -r reicht auch...


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## User Maik (3. Juli 2004)

Habe folgendes probiert:
chmod u+w Desktop -r

Meldung:
chmod: konnte Attribute von »u+w« nicht holen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Aber das Verzeichnis "Desktop" ist vorhanden (ls)!


----------



## RedWing (3. Juli 2004)

Sorry, 
chmod u+w Desktop -R

Übrigens werden nicht umsnst man Pages von chmod mitgeliefert


----------



## User Maik (4. Juli 2004)

Konnte noch immer nicht das Icon auf den Desktop ändern?

Wer weiß wie das geht?


----------



## User Maik (18. Juli 2004)

Lösung!
Unter der Konsole mit Superuser "su" + Passwort anmelden.
Dann das Verzeichnis freigeben, in meinen Beispiel:

linux:/home/mw/Desktop # chmod 0777 YaST.desktop

Jetzt konnte ich das Icon ändern.


Servus Maik


----------

